# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Να προσέχουμε τους "πελάτες" των ΑΡ μας ...

## MAuVE

Αντιγράφω από το troktiko.blogspot.com:

Η πρώτη εξιχνίαση "εγκλήματος-αδικήματος" με όπλα έγινε από την δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος. Μια ιστορία που είναι για σήριαλ.
Κάποιος επιχειρηματίας στον Βύρωνα πήγαινε στην δουλειά του και του την έπεσαν με όπλα, του πήραν lap-top, κλειδιά αυτοκινήτου, τσάντα, χρήματα και ότι είχε πάνω του.
Ο επιχειρηματίας έκανε μήνυση στο Α.Τ Βύρωνα. Δεν έβγαλε άκρη.
Μετά από 3 ημέρες ο ένας ληστής που και ήταν χάκερ μέσα από ασύρματα ελεύθερα δίκτυα εκβίαζε το θύμα και του ζητούσε 10.000 ευρώ για να του δώσουν πίσω όλα του τα πράγματα.
Αμέσως ανέλαβε η δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος. Πήγε και έκανε την καταγγελία πριν 40 ημέρες. Και έγιναν τα ...σαράντα τους. Από ελεύθερα δίκτυα εντοπίστηκε το στίγμα από που έγραφαν οι δράστες. Σιγά-σιγά τους εντόπισαν με το lap-top που έγραφαν από ασύρματο δίκτυο. Στην Ηλιούπολη και το Σύνταγμα.
Χθες τους την έπεσαν στο σπίτι τους στην Ηλιούπολη και βρέθηκε η γιάφκα με όπλα, ναρκωτικά, περούκες, σκληρούς δίσκους, lap-top και το κλειδί του αυτοκινήτου. Συνελήφθη ο ένας και αναμένεται πολύ σύντομα να συλληφθεί και ο δεύτερος δράστης.
Το έγκλημα μεταλάσσεται. Και καλό είναι να ενισχυθεί η δίωξη γιατί πλέον η νέα επικίνδυνη μορφή εγκλήματος γίνεται μέσω ηλεκτρονικών μέσων. Εδώ γίνεται πείραμα cern και στην Ελλάδα είμαστε με τα νεροπίστολα. Με 15 άτομα(περίπου είναι η δίωξη).Η μισή Ελλάδα έχει συλληφθεί από την δίωξη.

Συμπέρασμα: Η δίωξη μπορεί πλέον να βρει και ίχνη από wi-fi

----------


## bedazzled

Άμα δεν ήξερε να σβήσει τα ίχνη του, μόνο hacker δεν ήταν...

----------


## acoul

> Αντιγράφω από το troktiko.blogspot.com...


και το σταυροβελονιά έχει ενδιαφέρον ...

----------


## fengi1

Καλα , θελουν να μας πουν οτι μπηκε απο το Συνταγμα και βρηκανε τα ιχνη του κλεμενου λαπτοπ στην Ηλιουπολη  ::  Δε στεκουν αυτα.

Και τι πρεπει να κανουμε να μην αφηνουμε τους συνδεμενουσ στο ΑΡ μας να στελνουν mail ;

----------


## bedazzled

> Καλα , θελουν να μας πουν οτι μπηκε απο το Συνταγμα και βρηκανε τα ιχνη του κλεμενου λαπτοπ στην Ηλιουπολη  Δε στεκουν αυτα.


Όντως, «βρωμάει» λίγο η ιστορία για παπάτζα... επίσης δεν διευκρινίζει αν αφορά το AWMN ή όχι.

----------


## fengi1

Το πιθανοτερο ειναι το κλεφτρονι να σκαμπαζε τιποτα , να ανοιξε το λαπτοπ που μαλλον το ειχε ο αλλος free,
να μπηκε net απο κανα royter που βρηκε ανοικτο , να βρηκε το μαιλ του και να του ζηταγε τα λεφτα.
Και να το τσιμπισαν μολις του πηγαν τα λεφτα  ::

----------


## acoul

για την ασφάλειά και την τάξη θα ψάχνουν μέσα σε σπίτι, κρεβατοκάμαρα κλπ. ότι ώρα θέλουν ... ποιός θέτει τα όρια για το που τελειώνει η ελευθερία και που αρχίζει η ασφάλεια; -->1984 <--

----------


## bedazzled

> *για την ασφάλειά και την τάξη θα ψάχνουν* μέσα σε σπίτι, κρεβατοκάμαρα κλπ. ότι ώρα θέλουν ... ποιός θέτει τα όρια για το που τελειώνει η ελευθερία και *που αρχίζει η ασφάλεια;* -->1984 <--


Άλλο ένα κοινωνικό μήνυμα by acoul ™ ...

Επειδή όμως καλό είναι να κοιτάμε «τα του οίκου μας» πρώτα, ας θυμηθούμε το κάτωθι:  :: 



> ο κόμβος από την αρχή της λειτουργίας του παρέχει ελεύθερη web πρόσβαση στο Internet μέσω proxy υπηρεσίας που λειτουργεί σε δύο εξυπηρετητές.
> *Υπάρχει πλήρης καταγραφή των κινήσεων για λόγους ασφάλειας και μόνον.*


  ::

----------


## acoul

η εμπάθεια σε έκανε για ακόμη μια φορά να χάσεις την ουσία του προβληματισμού.

Αν υποθέσουμε ότι κάποια στιγμή συνδεόσουν στο ασυρματικό δίκτυο του awmn, στο forum του οποίου διεκδικείς πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο με καθημερινές δημοσιεύσεις, σχολιασμούς και τα συναφή, ότι γινόσουν κόμβος κορμού ώστε να συνεισφέρεις και εσύ στην ραχοκοκαλιά του δικτύου, και έβαζες και ένα access point για να προσφέρεις ελεύθερη πρόσβαση σε πιθανούς πελάτες, τι θα έκανες στο θέμα ασφάλειας και ελευθερίας;

----------


## bedazzled

@ acoul
Το σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν θα έκοβα την πρόσβαση σε άλλους proxies μέσω firewall.  :: 

Επειδή όμως η εμπάθεια σε έκανε για ακόμη μια φορά να χάσεις την ουσία του προβληματισμού...

Αν υποθέσουμε ότι κάποια στιγμή ήσουν στην ΣΔΗΕ, στο σώμα όπου διεκδικείς πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο με καθημερινές κατηγορίες για «μπάτσους» και «δικαστές», σχολιασμούς και τα συναφή, ότι γινόσουν αστυνομικός ώστε να συνεισφέρεις και εσύ στην ραχοκοκαλιά του κράτους, τι θα έκανες στο θέμα ασφάλειας και ελευθερίας;

----------


## NetTraptor

ΒΒQ με Λουκάνικα είμαι σίγουρος....  ::

----------


## nvak

> Το πιθανοτερο ειναι το κλεφτρονι να σκαμπαζε τιποτα , να ανοιξε το λαπτοπ που μαλλον το ειχε ο αλλος free,
> να μπηκε net απο κανα royter που βρηκε ανοικτο , να βρηκε το μαιλ του και να του ζηταγε τα λεφτα.
> Και να το τσιμπισαν μολις του πηγαν τα λεφτα


Δεν τους ήταν δύσκολο να ψάξουν στην εμβέλεια του router !
Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, μπηκε απο το σπίτι του στον ξεκλείδωτο router του γείτονα.

έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιήσει κατευθυντική κεραία !!  ::

----------


## andreas

Εστειλε μια φορα μαιλ απο το Συνταγμα και περιμενανε το δευτερο μαιλ .... απο το ιδιο σημειο.... Γατονι ο τυπος  ::  
Ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να βρεις στο Συνταγμα ενα μακακα με λαπτοπ που στελνει μαιλς ? με 4-5 ατομα καλυπτεις ολο το συνταγμα....

----------


## JB172

> ο ένας ληστής που και ήταν χάκερ μέσα από ασύρματα *ελεύθερα δίκτυα*


Και αυτόν τον βάφτισαν Hacker; Ελεος...

Οντως πολύ γατόνι ο κλέφτης  ::

----------


## Billouris

Εχει πτυχείο στην βλακεία ο τύπος.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

> Εχει πτυχείο στην βλακεία ο τύπος.


Ο τύπος ή ο εντυπος τύπος ;

----------


## compiler

Ηαcker και δεν ήξερε να κάνει ενα απλο ipspoofing ?!
Πωωω. Καλα που τον μαζέψανε γιατι φοβήθηκα  :: 

Και αυτή η διωξη ρε παιδί μου. Ξέρουν να στέλνουν fax για να τους πούν που σκάει η ip στους παρόχους !
Μιλάμε για αλλη μια φορά το Ελληνικό Σώμα Ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος εγραψε ιστορία ! χααχαχαχα  ::

----------


## socrates

compiler αυτοί καλά κάνουν την δουλειά τους με τα μέσα που διαθέτουν.
Τώρα ο όρος hacker από τα ΜΜΕ έχει γίνει αντίστοιχο του χρήστη υπολογιστών... λες και όποιος ξέρει να πατάει κάποια κουμπάκια είναι 'θεός'. 

Μου θυμίζει μια καθ. πληροφορικής που γνώριζα η οποία βάφτιζε 'ιό' στους μαθητές της, οτιδήποτε δεν καταλάβαινε η ίδια και δεν της δούλευε!

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Billouris
> 
> Εχει πτυχείο στην βλακεία ο τύπος.       
> 
> 
> Ο τύπος ή ο εντυπος τύπος ;


ίσως και οι αναγνώστες/καταναλωτές που απευθύνεται ...  :: 



> ... λες και όποιος ξέρει να πατάει κάποια κουμπάκια είναι 'θεός'.


αν δεν υπήρχε το mikrotik αναρωτιέται κανείς ποιο θα ήταν το επίπεδο του awmn ...

----------


## spyros_28

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
>  ... λες και όποιος ξέρει να πατάει κάποια κουμπάκια είναι 'θεός'. 
> 
> 
> αν δεν υπήρχε το mikrotik αναρωτιέται κανείς ποιο θα ήταν το επίπεδο του awmn ...


Το λες αυτο για προπαγανδα για να βαλουμε openwrt δηλαδη;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## compiler

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> ...


Εντάξει. To microtik εξυπηρετεί δύο σκοπούς. Την ταχύτητα στο στήσιμο και το να μην κάθεσε να ψάχνεσε και το οτι μπορεί να το χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος που δεν ξέρει καλά.

Αλλα σίγουρα εαν όλοι ετρεχαν unix για το routing το δίκτυο θα ήταν καλύτερο.
Δεν μπορείς να έχεις όμως και την απαίτηση απο τόσο κόσμο να κάνει αυτό το πράγμα.

...

----------


## harrylaos

@compiler: Σε βλεπω σε πολλα ποστ, μιλας αοριστα και υπερβολικα γενικευμενα, διχως να καταλαβαινω απολυτα τι θες να πεις η να προτινεις.
Αν θες προτινε κατι, υπαρχουν αρκετα ατομα που πειραματιζονται, για παραδειγμα εγω.
Μην παρεξηγησεις τα λογια μου, απλα θελω να σε ακουσω, αν εχεις να πεις κατι, να το δοκιμασουμε.  ::

----------


## quam

> @compiler: Σε βλεπω σε πολλα ποστ, μιλας αοριστα και υπερβολικα γενικευμενα, διχως να καταλαβαινω απολυτα τι θες να πεις η να προτινεις.
> Αν θες προτινε κατι, υπαρχουν αρκετα ατομα που πειραματιζονται, για παραδειγμα εγω.
> Μην παρεξηγησεις τα λογια μου, απλα θελω να σε ακουσω, αν εχεις να πεις κατι, να το δοκιμασουμε.


*Ειρήνη υμίν*,

@harrylaos 
Aν θες να μάθεις το τρόπο που θα ακολουθούσε ο compiler για να μην τον πιάσουν δεν έχεις παρά να τον καλέσεις στο τηλέφωνο.




> Ηαcker και δεν ήξερε να κάνει ενα απλο ipspoofing ?!


@compiler 
Ναι ρε φίλε και εγώ απορώ πως δεν το σκέφτηκε  ::

----------


## harrylaos

> @harrylaos 
> Aν θες να μάθεις το τρόπο που θα ακολουθούσε ο compiler για να μην τον πιάσουν δεν έχεις παρά να τον καλέσεις στο τηλέφωνο.


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> αν δεν υπήρχε το mikrotik αναρωτιέται κανείς ποιο θα ήταν το επίπεδο του awmn ...


αν δεν υπήρχαν τα windows αναρωτιέται κανείς ποιό θα ήταν το επίπεδο του κόσμου ...

Πάντως κάποτε το δίκτυο έπαιζε με Slackware + Debian (σε περίπτωση που σου διαφεύγει Αλέξανδρε..)




> Αλλα σίγουρα εαν όλοι ετρεχαν unix για το routing το δίκτυο θα ήταν καλύτερο.


Για αιτιολόγησε αυτό με κανένα επιχείρημα αν θες.

Mikrotik = custom Linux distro
GNU/Linux = *nix clone

Άρα ...




> Δεν μπορείς να έχεις όμως και την απαίτηση απο τόσο κόσμο να κάνει αυτό το πράγμα.
> 
> ...


Σίγουρα δεν μπορείς να έχεις την απαίτηση να μάθουν όλοι Quagga.

----------


## harrylaos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από compiler
> 
> Αλλα σίγουρα εαν όλοι ετρεχαν unix για το routing το δίκτυο θα ήταν καλύτερο.
> 
> 
> Για αιτιολόγησε αυτό με κανένα επιχείρημα αν θες.
> 
> Mikrotik = custom Linux distro
> GNU/Linux = *nix clone
> ...


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  Εγω το ειχα πει πιο πανω!!!

----------


## acoul

το σίγουρο είναι ότι αν το mikrotik ήταν GNU/Linux και όχι αυτή η σαλάτα του GPL violation, δεν θα είχε τα τρελά προβλήματα με το routing αλλά και διάφορα άλλα bugs που για να εντοπιστούν και διορθωθούν θέλουν πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο και δουλειά.

το openwrt έχει πλέον 3 διαφορετικά και αρκετά ολοκληρωμένα και πλούσια γραφικά εργαλεία διαχείρισης. Παρόλα αυτά συνεχίζουμε να δουλεύουμε και εγκαθιστούμε mikrotik γιατί έτσι μάθαμε ή μας υπέδειξαν οι παλαιότεροι.

----------


## bedazzled

> το σίγουρο είναι ότι αν το mikrotik ήταν GNU/Linux και όχι αυτή η σαλάτα του GPL violation


Θες να το πεις "clopyright GPL rape GNU/Linux"; Πες το (εγώ βαριέμαι να πω όλο αυτόν τον «σιδηρόδρομο» πάντως  :: )
Μια φορά πάντως, δεν είναι ούτε *BSD, ούτε Solaris. Είναι Linux. Τώρα τι Linux είναι, αυτό είναι μια άλλη ιστορία ...




> δεν θα είχε τα τρελά προβλήματα με το routing


Που λύνεται με την quagga.




> Παρόλα αυτά συνεχίζουμε να δουλεύουμε και εγκαθιστούμε mikrotik γιατί έτσι μάθαμε ή μας υπέδειξαν οι *παλαιότεροι*.


Γιατί δεν ρωτάς τους παλαιότερους;



> Πάντως κάποτε το δίκτυο έπαιζε με Slackware + Debian (*σε περίπτωση που σου διαφεύγει* Αλέξανδρε..)


  ::

----------


## papashark

> το σίγουρο είναι ότι αν το mikrotik ήταν GNU/Linux και όχι αυτή η σαλάτα του GPL violation, δεν θα είχε τα τρελά προβλήματα με το routing αλλά και διάφορα άλλα bugs που για να εντοπιστούν και διορθωθούν θέλουν πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο και δουλειά.
> 
> το openwrt έχει πλέον 3 διαφορετικά και αρκετά ολοκληρωμένα και πλούσια γραφικά εργαλεία διαχείρισης. Παρόλα αυτά συνεχίζουμε να δουλεύουμε και εγκαθιστούμε mikrotik γιατί έτσι μάθαμε ή μας υπέδειξαν οι παλαιότεροι.


To σίγουρο είναι ότι με την ασχετίλα του κόσμου που έχει περάσει, ή δεν θα είχαμε τόσους ΒΒ, ή δεν θα έπαιζε τίποτα άμα είμασταν ακόμα στο debian/slackware..

Εδώ υπήρχε κόσμος που τα έκανε θάλασσα με το ΜΤ που ήταν 2-3 κουμπάκια όλα κι όλα, σκέψου να έπιαναν κονσόλα που είναι τίγκα επιλογές...

----------


## tripkaos

εγω παντως παρατησα τον linux router γιατι δεν μπορουσα και δεν εβρισκα καποιον να μου δειξει πως θα παιξει η cm9...και λεω θα κατσω να τρελαίνομαι  ::  και να ψαχνω σαν μ... φερε εδω το μπρικι και ας δεν ξερω χριστο πως παιζει θα μαθω...με 5-6 ερωτησεις εμαθα  ::

----------


## acoul

> εγω παντως παρατησα τον linux router γιατι δεν μπορουσα και δεν εβρισκα καποιον να μου δειξει πως θα παιξει η cm9...και λεω θα κατσω να τρελαίνομαι  και να ψαχνω σαν μ... φερε εδω το μπρικι και ας δεν ξερω χριστο πως παιζει θα μαθω...με 5-6 ερωτησεις εμαθα


εγώ πάντως όποτε ρωτάω το google έχει άφθονες απαντήσεις! βοήθησαν και τα αγγλικά στο σχολείο δεν λέω, να είναι καλά ο τότε υπουργός ... αν και το translation που πλέον διαθέτει είναι αρκετά καλό!

----------


## tripkaos

ποιο google ρε καραμητρο που δεν ειχα ασυρματο και adsl τι να μου κανει το google τηλεπαθεια?αι παραταμας  ::

----------


## acoul

> ποιο google ρε καραμητρο που δεν ειχα ασυρματο και adsl τι να μου κανει το google τηλεπαθεια?αι παραταμας


μήπως πρέπει να ασχοληθείς καλύτερα με αερομοντελισμό ή ορειβασία; που πας χωρίς google, μου θέλεις και λίνουξ ... koki και alasondro που σου χρειάζεται ...

----------


## tripkaos

α καλα μιλαμε εισαι κινουμενος στοκος,μιλαμε δεν καταλαβαινεις χριστο,να πεις την μακακια σου θες και ασε τους αλλους να τρελενοντε ε?
αμα θες να μαθεις στοκε ειπα πιο πανω αν διαβασες δηλαδη γιατι πολυ αμφιβαλω οτι δεν ειχα internet και awmn ειμουνα αποκομενος you know?και μου λες τι?ξερεις τι μου ειπες?<<-γεια σου ειμαι στοκος και ηθελα να πω μια μπουρδα να περασει η ωρα>>
και γω σου απαντω: αλεξ το ξερω οτι εισαι στοκος και ηθελες να πεις την μπουρδα σου αλλα πεστην σε καποιον αλλο οκ στοκε?

----------

